# NFS V2/3 stopped working with Debian after upgrade from 10.4 to 11.2



## Roedy (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi,

I have just upgraded my FreeBSD storage server to 11.2 and to my surprise, I can no longer connect to it from my two Debian clients. (jessie and stretch). My FreeBSD clients connect just fine.

When I try to connect, I get the below error:


```
mount.nfs: timeout set for Wed Oct  3 10:44:13 2018
mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=3,addr=192.168.1.3'
mount.nfs: prog 100003, trying vers=3, prot=6
mount.nfs: trying 192.168.1.3 prog 100003 vers 3 prot TCP port 2049
mount.nfs: prog 100005, trying vers=3, prot=17
mount.nfs: trying 192.168.1.3 prog 100005 vers 3 prot UDP port 795
mount.nfs: mount(2): Input/output error
mount.nfs: mount system call failed
```

I have been trying various stuff, but can't seem to figure out what makes it fail. - Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Roedy (Oct 3, 2018)

I should mention that the storage I am sharing is a ZFS raidz1.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2018)

From the Linux machine, what does `rpcinfo -p <nfsserver>` and `showmount -e <nfsserver>` show?


----------



## Roedy (Oct 3, 2018)

The client I am currently on is 192.168.1.5 and I am trying to mount /mnt/storage/video with the below command
`sudo mount.nfs nas:/mnt/storage/video /mnt/storage/video -o vers=3 rw -vv`

NAS resolves to 192.168.1.3


```
showmount -e 192.168.1.3
Export list for 192.168.1.3:
/mnt/storage       192.168.1.8
/mnt/storage/video 192.168.1.5,192.168.1.45,192.168.1.4
/mnt/storage/www   192.168.3.10
```


```
sudo rpcinfo -p 192.168.1.3
   program vers proto   port  service
    100000    4   tcp    111  portmapper
    100000    3   tcp    111  portmapper
    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper
    100000    4   udp    111  portmapper
    100000    3   udp    111  portmapper
    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper
    100000    4     7    111  portmapper
    100000    3     7    111  portmapper
    100000    2     7    111  portmapper
    100005    1   udp    795  mountd
    100005    3   udp    795  mountd
    100005    1   tcp    795  mountd
    100005    3   tcp    795  mountd
    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs
    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs
    100024    1   udp    819  status
    100024    1   tcp    819  status
    100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs
    100003    3   tcp   2049  nfs
    100021    0   udp    628  nlockmgr
    100021    0   tcp    890  nlockmgr
    100021    1   udp    628  nlockmgr
    100021    1   tcp    890  nlockmgr
    100021    3   udp    628  nlockmgr
    100021    3   tcp    890  nlockmgr
    100021    4   udp    628  nlockmgr
    100021    4   tcp    890  nlockmgr
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2018)

Just a note, don't use /mnt for permanent mounts, it's supposed to be used for _temporary_ mounts only. See hier(7). 

To be honest, I have no idea why it won't mount any more. IPs look good, RPC info looks good, exports look good. The output looks to be in order.


----------



## Roedy (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks for the input. - The really strange thing is, that this has been working for more than a year and then suddenly after the upgrade it stops working. Therefore I am thinking that something must have changed how this works.


----------



## Roedy (Oct 7, 2018)

This issue has been sorted with the help of a guy on the FreeBSD channel on Quakenet. 

The solution was to create a subfs on zfs and share that through zfs

example commands of what i did
#sudo zfs create storage/test
#sudo zfs set sharenfs="-network 192.168.1.x -mask 255.255.255.255" storage/test


----------

